# Tarjeta de red

## elnuevo

Despues de instalar y reiniciar mi tarjeta de red no arranca con el sistema   :Sad: 

Aunque creo haberle dado correctamente soporte en el kernel. 

Mi tarjeta es una PCI 8139too.

Si le doy a modprobe 8139 una vez reiniciado no encuentro el paquete

que debo hacer para solucionarlo. De todas maneras indicarme cuales opciones debo poner en el kernel y que debo verificar con instrucciones para torpes por si acaso.  :Smile: 

GRACIAS

----------

## BaSS

Si sigues las instrucciones de instalacion (basta con leerlas) veras que dicen que debes editar el archivo /etc/modules.autoload para incluir en el los modulos que se deben iniciar en el arranque, en este caso es 8139too. Este es el nombre que se leda en el kernel, como ves solo habia que fijarse  :Smile: 

----------

## billatq

(No puedo hablar mucho espanol)

Creo que necesita los modulos "mii" y "8139too" para la tarjeta de red. Ponelos en "/etc/modules.autoload"

----------

## TcB

mmm, supongo que todo dependerá de como hayas compilado el kernel, la targeta de red yo la he compilado "dentro" del kernel y no como modulo y va perfecta.

----------

## el nuevo

el fichero ese esta correctamente esditado durante la instalacion lo que falla es que no puede cargar ese modulo en el arranque  :Sad: 

Tampoco consigo montar la floppy o el cdrom con mount /mnt/cdrom y no se tampoco a que puede ser debido por que he seguido cuidadosamente todas las instrucciones de instalacion. 

GRACIAS

----------

